# LST - Diary Of A Low Grow



## Pot Belly (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey everyone. Going to do another journal. This one is going to consist of one Afghani female from seed. Been vegging under MH for several months. 

Today is day 1 of flower.

Have been removing top growth to stimulate activity from the lower nodes and have ended up with a nice little bush. I have taken all the new growth and pulled them down so they are all or below horizontal. The top of the plant has been removed. I am going to train her to fill up the sides of the box with a 'flat' canopy, and lower the plant as she grows. Light distance will always remain the same distance from the canopy.

Now that she is in flower, she will not have anymore growth removed.

Soil and nutes -Fox Farm line but some amendments of extra stuff to the grow medium.
Light - 150 W HPS on 12/12.

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 12, 2008)

*Weekly Growth in Flower Comparison*​ 
*Each pic is a new week. Starting at week one.​*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 12, 2008)

At it again .. lol. Good luck PB


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey there PB,
   Man you might as well bonsai the lady, no wait that is growing as a minamulist. LOL  You know that I'm gonna watch and see what ya do.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 12, 2008)

Goog luck PB. I like the plastic coated paper clips. I notice over time the bare metal ones would kill the portion of stem it was touching.
How long was she in veg before you flowered?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey PotBelly...another one 4 me to pull up my milk crate and watch...good luck man..


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

good luck pb the ladie is lookin great im also doing a Lst and i acualy realy like growing the Lst ,yours is lookin nice and bushy i think we are pretty close togather on this grow mine might be a tad bit older but not much so ill be watching yours for a comparason ,,i hope she grows into a jiant bush for u 










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## akirahz (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow you must love them afghani's  did you veg it for 2 months then under what sorta MH light?


----------



## King Bud (Jan 12, 2008)

Great looking bush you have there :hubba: can't wait to see how it turns out  
K+


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 12, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Goog luck PB. I like the plastic coated paper clips. I notice over time the bare metal ones would kill the portion of stem it was touching.
> How long was she in veg before you flowered?


 
*I am using insulated 18 AWG solid core copper wire. I find I can cut it to whatever length and bend each end how I want it.*

*She emerged from a seed 2 months and 10 days ago. She showed preflowers very early in veg.*



			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> Wow you must love them afghani's  did you veg it for 2 months then under what sorta MH light?


 
*I do like this strain so far. Going to push her to the limits and go for a high yield on one plant in a small space.*


*She basked under a 70 watt MH for 2 months 10 days.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2008)

*Looking great PB. :aok: Them ladies sure do love to be tied down don't they.   *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great PB. :aok: Them ladies sure do love to be tied down don't they.   *


 
I've found that when you tie em down, they'll produce a lot more for ya!


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great PB. :aok: Them ladies sure do love to be tied down don't they.   *


 


> from PB:
> I've found that when you tie em down, they'll produce a lot more for ya!


 
*Allright, you two!!!  *


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hey PB, she IS looking very nice, and I am looking forward to watching another of your grow journals!!   *


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 14, 2008)

looks good. im going to look into this LST. ive heard a lot but im unsure.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice PB  lookin all bushy.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 19, 2008)

Well the first week in flower update.

She grew a bit, and is starting to stretch a little. There are little pistils beginning to be visible with an eye loupe. Began first mix of blooming nutes, but still maintinaing N source of nutes so far.

PB


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey PB shes a beaut....Shes gunna yeild you some nice sticky budz...
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 24, 2008)

I do love watching your grows PB, always some variety. Nice to see a low grow too - very helpful to get tips  She's lookin like a real beauty!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey everyone - we're complete with week 2 of flower for our LST - Low Grow.

She's starting to put on some visible pistils, and stretch.  Filling in nicely with plenty of bud sites.

I stopped tying her and now all her energy will be focused on growing up, and producing flowers.  Since she's Afghani, and is naturally stocky anyway, I'll have enough height, so as she grows, I'll lower her bit by bit.

PB


----------



## BenDover (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update, PB! She's looking great!

I hope that my LST looks this good.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Ben - thanks for popping in.  

I hope that you find LST works for you.  It is working out so far to produce a lot of growth from each node.  I think it is an efficient way to get evenly distributed light to all nodes of the plant, if you have just one plant to focus on.

It wouldn't be worth the trouble if you have 1000 watts in a room with many plants, IMHO.

Just trying to find what works for me and my humble little personal grow.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 26, 2008)

:holysheep:  She's a beautiful little bush isn't she ?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 26, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> :holysheep: She's a beautiful little bush isn't she ?


 
Thanks, Runbyhemp.  She's my little pride and joy.  Some patience, and about 4 more weeks, she'll be a beaute!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking very good PB...you still continued to tie her down while in flower? I thaught that you shouldnt when they are in flower?..I am 6 days in with my LST and shes growing but I have stoped tieing...always enjoy your Grows PB...Thanks


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 28, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> PB...you still continued to tie her down while in flower? I thaught that you shouldnt when they are in flower?..I am 6 days in with my LST and shes growing but I have stoped tieing.


 
It's best to let them grow when they are flowering. I am just learning by experiencing what I do. It's all strain dependant if they can be tamed or not. Some strains keep on growing and outgrow their home with all the tying they can take well into flowering.

This plant likes to be LST'd (and trimmed) while vegging. It opens up the inside of the plant, and secondary growth just takes off. It's a great way to grow one plant for one or two people in a small growbox. When the LST'd ends get near the side of the box, quit LST'ing, and throw her into flower. If you figured it right, you can lower your plant as she stretches, and keep her just the right distance until she quits growing and buds get nice and thick.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey MP'ers! 

It's that time again for the weekly update on the grow.  So far so good.  She's maintaining her lush green color.  Haven't burnt her at all with nutes, and she's taking them well.  I'm supplementing N along with FF's BB and TB.  I'm not getting the yellowing like I did last time when I only used bloom nutes.

Getting bigger and filling in.  Starting to get that sweet fruity aroma that I loved with the last Afghani.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 2, 2008)

she's looking incredibly beautiful! my oh my i think i'll have to hop over there to taste some that baby when she's done!!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 2, 2008)

very luscious green afghan  -- how long has she been in flowering (from the day you saw hairs that is, not when you switched ta 12/12)


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 2, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> how long has she been in flowering (from the day you saw hairs that is, not when you switched ta 12/12)


 
Her hairs were visible the first week with an eye loupe.  Two more days, visible with the naked eye, easily.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

wow pot belly she looks good:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice PotBelly..as usual...what N are you useing to suppliment the FF.. BB & TB...Mine are starting to show some yellow and was advised to give her a shot of N..But not sure what will compliment my FF nutes...yours looking very good PB...Keep it GREEN Friend


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn Pot she looks nice. I be tieing my Haze plant down bit by bit also. She's an amazon 27inches now. your afghan reminds me of my haze, mine jus not as bushy. but i do have like3 1foot branches , LOL. Im locked in on ya grow. see ya around and keep her looking healthy


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good looking plant, can't wait to use LST on my plants!


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 5, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> ...what N are you useing to suppliment the FF.. BB & TB...Mine are starting to show some yellow and was advised to give her a shot of N..But not sure what will compliment my FF nutes...yours looking very good PB...Keep it GREEN Friend


 
ATM, I use Peters' 20-20-20 water soluble fert. 1 tsp per 1/2 gallon of tepid water. Any house brand of 20-20-20 that's water soluble would work, IMO. My water pH's at 6.8 which is important to know before mixing in any nutes. If your water is not very close to 7 pH, your results may not be like mine.

I am still experimenting, but I'm finding that this plant likes a dose of this stuff every third feeding. So instead of using FF BB and TB, use the 20-20-20 mix. It's important to keep in mind that too much N during flowering gives the plant the wrong signal, and flowering will be not be maximized.

I am sitting on the fence and looking into organic growing soon. I'll be eliminating the Peters', and Tiger Bloom from the picture, and learning how to 'live off the land' so to speak.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey MPer's! 

Our LST grow is right at 4 weeks in flower, so we're almost halfway through, and time for our weekly update. 

Things are progressing well, and she really put on some weight this past week.  :aok:

Schedule of nutes are every other watering, and am using equal npk every third shot of nutes. She's taking them well with no leaching, or burning.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Pot...She is looking SWEET man...You say you use equal NPK every third ..is this along with the schedual nutes? or by itself?  thanks 4 all your help Because of you and a few others here I too am in 4th week of flower...Keep up the Green work my Friend....


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 9, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Pot...You say you use equal NPK every third ..is this along with the schedual nutes? or by itself? ....


 
I use the equal npk by itself, every third 'nuting'. If I mixed that with TB and BB, it would be too high in p and k.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wow PB she is looking better than ever. Tell ya what mang them ladie love that LST that's for sure.   Your doing a great job as always mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 10, 2008)

Dam fine matey!

Fairdinkum she's a bush!

She's gona be a fat ***** full of female goodness,come harvest


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey everyone.  We are at week 5 into flower for our LST Low Grow.  She is really packing on the hairs and beginning to frost up.  Also she's starting to get a very sweet strawberry / pineapple mixture aroma.  Slightly fermented though.  Nothing skunky or overpowering at all.  Very good for indoor growing.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 16, 2008)

mmmmm she is gonna be LOADED with trichs soon man! I can't wait to see that! Nice going, she's looking great!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey pot belly whats up bro long time no see bro how you been? By the look of things your doing what you do best:hubba:  Gonna call you the bushmaster or bushwhacker lol damn they are looking great... Can you come over and grow mine for me lol. I have one ? for ya the pots that you are using are they toy buckets that stack on a shelf my kids have them and was thinking of using some of them seeing they have xtras lol stop steeling your kids stuff lol jk anyways bro great job and if you don't mind i will stay around until your done would love to see the harvest pics from this fine lady 
peace


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

mmmm good, keep it up man, also was that the plant you transplanted a while back into the blue plastic bins? or did you have more than one?



Dc


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. We are at week 5 into flower for our LST Low Grow. She is really packing on the hairs and beginning to frost up. Also she's starting to get a very sweet strawberry / pineapple mixture aroma. Slightly fermented though. Nothing skunky or overpowering at all. Very good for indoor growing.


 
Hey PB..Looking Great Man...Mine is going into 5th week...how big is the bigest cola?..as you know I did a side by side flower with Top44..one grew straight the other LST..so far LST is great 4 smaller Budds and no main cola..cant wait to see how yours weighs out..Good luck(even tho you don't need it) My FRIEND


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 16, 2008)

wow looks tasty.  keep up the great work. shes really fillin out nice


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 16, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey pot belly whats up bro long time no see bro how you been? By the look of things your doing what you do best:hubba: Gonna call you the bushmaster or bushwhacker lol damn they are looking great... Can you come over and grow mine for me lol. I have one ? for ya the pots that you are using are they toy buckets that stack on a shelf my kids have them and was thinking of using some of them seeing they have xtras lol stop steeling your kids stuff lol jk anyways bro great job and if you don't mind i will stay around until your done would love to see the harvest pics from this fine lady
> peace


 
Haha what's up Sticky! Glad you stopped by to visit. Yea - I like to grow them low and fat. It can be done! I've found the plant that I'm going to play with for a spell. LST and topping while training in veg is the trick. Gotta have a stocky pheno though like this afghani. Thanks for the kind words. Stick around, wish I could share.

Y'know - I got those buckets at someone's junk sale for almost nothing. I don't know what they were for originally. They are the perfect size for my little grow though.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 16, 2008)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> was that the plant you transplanted a while back into the blue plastic bins? or did you have more than one?
> 
> 
> 
> Dc


 
Hey Dank - that _is_ the same one.  Here she is. Such a small little newb with such potential.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

PB....You got your GROW ON..Nice


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

wow man! that was a while ago, shes a beaut though!!!


Dc


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 17, 2008)

DAMMMnnnnn bro, this is one FINE looking lady you got here. 

Can't wait to see the buddage on this one 

She'll be a beaut i know it!


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 17, 2008)

Mind me asking how big she is, width and height wise?


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Mind me asking how big she is, width and height wise?


 
She is about 16 inches wide, deep, and tall.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

lol very proportionate, nice, tis the beauty of tight inner noding!

Dc


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice Plant!!! Im sure shes gonna ripen beautifully! cant wait 2see!!!:watchplant:


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey everyone. Thanks for the stopping in, and the replies and kind words. 

Today is week 6 of flower, and she has really put it on this week. Very sweet aroma. I like this strain for this type of low grow. I'll have plenty of bud for smoking off this one LST'd little jewel.

Still using the same formula for nutes. Many of the lower fans are yellowing, and dropping off. But the colas are getting nice and fat and stickysweet. MMMMMMMMMmmmmm good.

PB


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey LookN good my friend...How long does she go in 12/12?..you said you veged her for months?  wow When do you plan the Chop?..Please visit My Grow Journal when you get a chance...I am preforming LST on a few of my ladies...Thanks PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 23, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> How long does she go in 12/12?..you said you veged her for months? wow When do you plan the Chop?..Please visit My Grow Journal when you get a chance...I am preforming LST on a few of my ladies...Thanks PB


 
Hey 4u - I will keep her in flower for another 3 weeks with a harvest at around 9 weeks. I believe she vegged for 2 1/2 months. In that time, I was topping and "tipping" her to get those secondaries growing for the LST.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey 4u - I will keep her in flower for another 3 weeks with a harvest at around 9 weeks. I believe she vegged for 2 1/2 months. In that time, I was topping and "tipping" her to get those secondaries growing for the LST.


 
Thanks again Friend...She is Going to yield you somthing....BIG...:holysheep: Nice Job my Friend


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 23, 2008)

beautiful bush man. looks like a heavy yield for you!​


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

agree, looks like its going to be a FINE yield! any idea of how much you might get based on previous afghanis?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2008)

*Whats up PB. Holy crap mang them ladies have grown alot and may i say they look great. :hubba:  With another 2 or 3 weeks of flower them ladies are gonna be packing it on.   Very nice mang, very nice! :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> agree, looks like its going to be a FINE yield! any idea of how much you might get based on previous afghanis?


 
Hey Thorn - My only other harvest on this Afghani strain was the 12/12 grow from seed. I got 1 oz cured off it, but I had some learning curve issues with nutes and feel it was set back. This grow, so far so good, and she's really doing well. How much off her? I don't know yet. I'm sure 2 oz, and it would surprise me with 3.

I'm still learning, so bear with me guys.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet ... have some Green Mojo to help push her up to a nice juicy 3 oz 

Peace


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 25, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up PB. Holy crap mang them ladies have grown alot and may i say they look great. :hubba: With another 2 or 3 weeks of flower them ladies are gonna be packing it on.  Very nice mang, very nice! :aok: *


 
Howdy Grunt! Or Grunts! Thanks for stopping in! I'm so proud of my little lady. Hehe. I can't wait to see her in 2 more weeks. She's going to get very thick soon. Yehaw!

When she finishes up, I have a surprise raising her arms to a metal halide sun.   She'll take her place, and I can't wait. Woooho!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

beatiful man

GG


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 26, 2008)

Your doing a nice job for sure bro, looking at the buds you got and how fat they are now, i'm quietly confident your going to get between 2 (50g) and 4 (120g) ounces.

Hopefully it should get up towards the higher end with the amount of veg time you gave them.


Nice n healthy too

how far away is your bulb atm bro?


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 26, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> how far away is your bulb atm bro?


 
The tops are 6 to 8 inches away from the light.


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 26, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> The tops are 6 to 8 inches away from the light.



I'd dare say you could possibly go closer than that you could definitely have a 250w that far away maybe closer.

how far away from the bulb would your hand be before the heat was uncomfortable?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2008)

mmmm look at those buds man your gonna get alot of smoke out of her looking great bro grow on


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey MP'ers!   Time for our weekly update.  We are at 7 weeks in flower, and she's getting thicker with flowers.   2 more weeks to go and she's ready to come out of the oven.:hubba:  Smells like a bowl full of strawberries.  My mouth is waterin' over this stuff.

I'm going to give her one more dose of FF Big Bloom, and that's it for nutes on this baby.  Straight water after that until chop.  I think there should be enough 'residual' nutes in the soil for the last 2 weeks of it's life.    It's actually a 'taste test' comparing my last batch of this afghani against this one.

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 1, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I'd dare say you could possibly go closer than that you could definitely have a 250w that far away maybe closer.
> 
> how far away from the bulb would your hand be before the heat was uncomfortable?


 
I can get closer with the back of my hand, but the radiant heat of the bulb at 6 inches is 104 deg F according to my dig. therm.  I notice that any closer to the lamp, and the pistils dry out on the buds, and I like nice, healthy fat moist ones. 

I am actually going to downsize my HPS light next grow to find my optimum grow/supply rate for my meds.  So yield is not a problem at all in my case.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 1, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> mmmm look at those buds man your gonna get alot of smoke out of her looking great bro grow on


 
Thanks Sticky for stopping in.  I'm so glad that this LST is working out on this baby.  I can't wait to test her out. 

Catcha later.  PB


----------



## Thorn (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW she gets so much better every week! Those are some nice lookin buds. I notice a few tiny brown patches on the leaves, are they just due to coming tawards the end of flowering?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 3, 2008)

Little update on the LST. 

She is doing great and wanted to show you a pic of her in her spot. She's really fattening up and putting on a lot of weight. Yes, that is just one plant in the picture. 

Also is a close up of a bud on her as last update the pics were too dark.

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW she gets so much better every week! Those are some nice lookin buds. I notice a few tiny brown patches on the leaves, are they just due to coming tawards the end of flowering?


 
Hey Thorn - Yes they get pretty used up and wear out by this time.  Just a week and 1/2 and she's on the chopping block.   She'll be really yellowing this week as the nutes are leached from the soil.  Just getting plain water from here on out.  Fall has approached quickly.:hubba:   The end of flowering is near.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks man thats awesomw, those buds are somthing else!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 8, 2008)

Today is 8 weeks in flower at 12/12.  Chop is going to be this week as trichs are getting nice and cloudy.  She smells good and is very sticky.  Here are some pics.......

PB


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

Sweet she's done so well!! What are her dimensions now she's almost finished?? Good job!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Thorn - She's about 20 inches all around.  I'll post some pics with a tape measure before she's taken down.  We'll soon see how this 'Low Grow' did as far as yeild, space, wattage, etc.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool that'll be good to see. It's been a great grow to watch 

btw I think my LST plant in my grow is male  but its ok I got more seeds germinating


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> btw I think my LST plant in my grow is male  but its ok I got more seeds germinating


 
Oh no!  The law of averages will get you sooner or later.  Good luck next go round.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks man, i'm starting on some Lowryder #2 and might put some Afghan in to germinate too, so its all good. The LST was a great learning curve so i'm not too put out about it being male


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Today is 8 weeks in flower at 12/12. Chop is going to be this week as trichs are getting nice and cloudy. She smells good and is very sticky. Here are some pics.......
> 
> PB


 
Hey PP...nice job.  she looks nice and FAT...I choped my LST down 1-2 weeks ago..I got lots of budds..I think there is more work involved with harvest of a LST plant compaired to a staight grown one..a lot more little budds to cut off...I do like the LST...it would be great for a small grow space..anyway i could ramble for hours but just wanted to say Great Job My friend..and be sure to give us a smoke report and final weight..KeepN it Green my FRIEND


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks man, i'm starting on some Lowryder #2 and might put some Afghan in to germinate too, so its all good. The LST was a great learning curve so i'm not too put out about it being male


 
The reward from growing your own is not just buds.  The sense of accomplishment through trial and error is a payback as well.  Good luck again on your next opportunity to excell.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 9, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I choped my LST down 1-2 weeks ago..I got lots of budds..I think there is more work involved with harvest of a LST plant compaired to a staight grown one..a lot more little budds to cut off...I do like the LST...it would be great for a small grow space..


 
Hey 4u - glad you stopped by.  You have the general idea.  Yes, it is 'more' work - the LST.  It's really for one plant in a small growspace.  Wouldn't make sense to do this to a large grow area.  This technique utilizes the most area for a small space, and is fun anyway.

I wish I could grow monsters in my backyard and say the heck with it all in the growbox.  Until I can grow them without worry in my backyard, I'm stuck in my secret little grow chamber.........


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice grow pot belly, i am on my first grow and i am going to attempt LSTing...


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Timmy - Nice to meet ya.  Keep on reading.  There are a lot of good folks with all kinds of info here.  It took me about three full grow cycles to figure out what this stuff is all about.

Good luck and thanks for posting.:aok:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> The reward from growing your own is not just buds.  The sense of accomplishment through trial and error is a payback as well.  Good luck again on your next opportunity to excell.



Yea know what you mean man.. Imean i started out growing because i realised it was reasonably low-risk to have a small personal grow and there was a big dry spell on the streets. But as soon as i got my beans and had them germinating it was just so exciting! Was a big challenge for me anyway as any plants i've looked after or tried to grow i've almost always managed to kill them lol So yea i've leanr a lot and its all been good fun. well apart from them darn fungus gnats!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 11, 2008)

Update on the Low Grow.  It was time to get out the chain saw and go to town on her.   Got some pics before and after her haircut.   I am going to give her a few more days to 'tighten up' her nugs, and dry out while still keeping her planted.  Just an experiment.   Coulda snatched her today, but just trying something new.  So into the flowerbox for a few more days before the chop.  Here she is.......


----------



## thestandard (Mar 11, 2008)

woooohooo excellent, been waiting for this update. excellent grow!


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 11, 2008)

wow!! i hope my LSTing is gonna look like that!!! nice grow man! couple oz huh?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 11, 2008)

wonare1one said:
			
		

> wow!! i hope my LSTing is gonna look like that!!! nice grow man! couple oz huh?


 
Somewhere between 2 and 3 oz cured.  The fruits of LST.  Good luck on your shot at it.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow man, make me your apprentice!!!!.................. Ser Yes ser!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Timmy - Just having fun here.  Keep reading and you'll get it figgered out.  Try and try again.  Good luck.

PB


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 11, 2008)

im with timmy...a true LST inspiration


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a beautiful lady you have there Pot Belly. Grats on the gorgeous girl. She looks great after that haircut. Definitely a few ounces to work with there. Simply beautiful. Take care my friend.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 11, 2008)

ALL I GOT TO SAY THAT IS..Brillant STUFF


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE one! Those are some amazing looking fat and juicey buds, you have been well rewarded for your hard efforts sir! 

She looked great!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind input.  She's still not dead yet!  Coming down this weekend.  I noticed she's getting very sticky'er after her shave.  It will be right at 9 weeks in flower for her.

Thanks again for checking in all.  Glad to share the grow with all of yous.  Wish I could share more than piccy's.

PB


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

What are you doing/have you done with her trimmings and shavings  ? Bet even those are covered in THC!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW Look at them buds. GREAT JOB PB. :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice Budds PB...Please give weight/and how she cures..Congrats my friend


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey everyone - update time on this grow.  She's dried and cut off the stems into popcorn size.  After removing all stems and unnecessary weight, the yield was 68 grams or 2.4 oz.  Here's a pic, but it doesn't do those buds justice at all.

Not a bad yield using a 150 watt HPS with one plant grown to about 20 inches in height.  Perfect for my personal needs.  Thanks everyone for your input on this journal.  See ya around for another fun grow.

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> What are you doing/have you done with her trimmings and shavings  ? Bet even those are covered in THC!


 
Hey Thorn - all the fan leaves were tossed in the recycle soil bucket, and the trimmings were thrown in my hash pile.  I like to make ISO hash and use it to top my smoke like icing on a cake.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 18, 2008)

Excellent Job man, gave us a diary we can all use to our advantage lol


----------



## Thorn (Mar 18, 2008)

once again, great grow brotha! May you be well rewarded (at least for a while) hehe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Job my friend...whats in the works Now?...another afgan?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 18, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey everyone - update time on this grow. She's dried and cut off the stems into popcorn size. After removing all stems and unnecessary weight, the yield was 68 grams or 2.4 oz. Here's a pic, but it doesn't do those buds justice at all.
> 
> Not a bad yield using a 150 watt HPS with one plant grown to about 20 inches in height. Perfect for my personal needs. Thanks everyone for your input on this journal. See ya around for another fun grow.
> 
> PB


hey P nice harvest for one plant bro :hubba:  68grams is great :woohoo:  Well bro thanks for sharing the grow with us will be looking forward to more peace


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey P nice harvest for one plant bro :hubba: 68grams is great :woohoo: Well bro thanks for sharing the grow with us will be looking forward to more peace


 
Thanks Sticky - Now I'm doing one under a 70 watter. She's already growing like a weed! 

Thnks for stopping in.:48:


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice grow i enjoyed all the 6 pages and was very helpful. Will be looking forward to reading your other ones as well .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome job PB...thanks for shareing my friend....I bet she's SWEET huh?..thanks again


----------

